# skunked on ausable



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

went out to the dam and down today, and nothing. tried everything i had . but thats why its fishing,right? got away from the warden so i cant complain to much.lol. think it had alot to do with the low pressure coming in. seen john (ausable-steelhead) down there. howd you do? oh yea my little brother did hook a 20" or so pike on a rapala. theres fish there just not the right day i guess. good luck to the rest of you. gonna wait a few weeks to go again.


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

still looking for trout spawn also. if anyone wants i will trade some empty jars for some spawn(untied and untreated preffered). ship me some spawn and ill ship the jars.name the amount of jars and we'll go from there.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

didn't make it to fish last year but a round the first week of april will there be fish to catch. any one catch any fish in the wirl pool, overlook, or the boat lauch. Are you guys using spawn, flies, or waxies. any help would be great because it up in the air for spring break the ausable or the betsie. 

Thanks nick


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

tried all three places and all three baits. but it was just a bad day. it happens. but the bait youll probably want to use is spawn and waxies. when i go thats bout all i use. and when i told them at the store i got skunked, that was there first suggestion. they were catching a few all week long and today nothing. wasnt the only guy who lost out either, there were about 6 other guys i seen through out the day who didnt get nothing. but thats fishin. dont let it discourige you. every dog has his day. good luck to ya in april,ill try to get up there around then also.
josh


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

dont feel bad i didnt get anything friday either......and took a nice tumble down by the meat hole lol...if you saw any blood left around it was mine 
soaked both my reels and spent 2 hrs thawing everything out

i had wigglers waxies brown spawn and a few stone fly paterns


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

u should send some of that spawn my way.lol


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

what i have was given to me because i am out too..if you want brown spawn go fish em in the fall...steely spawn seemed to be working better any way ..if i ever end up with more then i can use id be happy too


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Dude where did you see us? Were you guys the two fishing the end of the rail at the dam? We had a slow day as well, we caught 4 eater-sized fish and I lost one 8lb hen in the morning. I had a feeling all day that it was gonna be rough. We need a nice warm-up and some stable weather.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

you missed the action it was early today


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

A.S. yea i was with the chubby kid in the cover alls. you walked right by me. you were talkin with the other guy with you(not your bro). man can that guy talk.lol. sounds like he'd get along with my brother(stories,opinions,yak yak yak)lol.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Okay, that's what I assumed. I wasn't sure if it was you guys or not while we were there and I'm not the walk up and ask type. You guys were alittle too far down the rail, although you can hit fall fish behind salmon off that seam you were fishing. Yeah, Dan's gotta big mouth  ! I was gonna bring a full skein of fresh steelhead spawn to give to you but I forgot. We hooked 2 fish on steelhead spawn, 2 on brown spawn and 1 on a jig/waxie. We were hoping for a better bite from the adults, but it just felt like an off day, ya know.



> if you want brown spawn go fish em in the fall...steely spawn seemed to be working better any way


We've been wondering if brown spawn's been a key to success lately. I do feel more confident with it during winter, but once March is here, I mainly use fresh steelhead skein.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

well i know the brown spawn works on browns and ive had steelys hit it...im gonna wait until it gets a little warmer to try again ,,i have to reels to take down now do too taken em for a swim,,,just wasnt much fun with my guides freezing up and fallin on my a*& on the shelf ice....the 4 fish i saw taken friday all were taken on steely skien....maybe we will get lucky and have a nice slow melt instead of a dam flood


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

ill probably be up again the second or third week in march. i was fishing closer to the dam but got bored,we got up there around 7. but anyways you need to show me some spots on that river. i wasnt to sure where to drive so i was limited on where i could fish. we did try the lookout,some guys fishin gravel beds in a boat were there, but didnt do any good. you gonna go up again any time soon? well hit me up if you wanna come off the skein ill just pick it up. you do live in bay city right? anyways i really appreciate the gesture,josh


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

how the hell do you guys get your pic in your profile?


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

whats a good color jig or dosnt it matter? i have green ones and white ones i think.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

when you guys talk about "the dam" i assume you mean you're talking about the mio dam. i also assume you fish above the dam. Is this accurate or not?


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

foote dam...fish cant get any farther up then that


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

and below not above


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

[need a really long cast,}
foote dam is the first dam, mio is #4,, bring extra every thing, and dont bother practicing knot tyeing skills,,,, you will have enough practice by noon! :lol: and plan on buying lunch,, not catching it the first time at foote dam,, BTDT


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Foote's not a bad place at all to fish. I've definanetly had some really good days there, fall, winter and spring. I rarely snag there, the most snaggy areas are right up in the white-water and out in front of the second sign. I can usually just bring down one pencil lead and fish for a couple hours and leave with it still attached. As for not catching something the first trip there, yeah that definanetly happens, but after a couple trips, if your observant, you'll catch on.


----------

